# Portable Gas Grills



## modfan7ny (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering how many people use portable gas grills for tailgating parties, etc. and which ones you think are best.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to use them, but haven't in a long time. I used to just buy the cheapo kind every few years or so. It worked fine for what I wanted which was just the basics. I would cook burgers, sausages, grilled cheese and boil water. Occasionally I would cook chicken on it as well.


----------



## Grillncook (Sep 19, 2008)

We live in our 38' Motor Home and I grill 5 to 7 nights a week. we have a Weber "Q" that we've had for 5 years. Other than cleaning it serves us well. I've do full dinners on it, anything from steaks to fish, fruit to veggies. It operates on a 1 LB propane cylinder or you can adapt it to a larger tank. If it blew up tomorrow I would drive right to the store and replace it with another "Q". They are available in several different sizes from the "Baby Q" on up. Ours is comparable to the "Q 200" available now but they now make larger ones. We have the griddle accessory and I even cook breakfast on it.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well and have been checking out the Weber Q's


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought an Ultra Sear which were around $100 at dicks or Academy sporting goods.  It's a single IR burner.  It's great for thinner cuts of meat, yet I wouldn't cook thick burgers or a bone in chicken breast on it.  Incredible steaks and it's preheated in only 3 minutes!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*I am hooked on the quality of the Weber grill and my two gas WeberQ's go with me everywhere.  The Q has shelves that fold into the grill for storing and the Baby Q has no shelves.  The are both lightweight and do a great job of grilling although the flame can only be controlled slightly so they aren't for slow grilling**.  *
*But when I take my Q's with me I'm not doing any slow grilling.  They do a fantastic job on steaks, chops, chicken wings, thighs, hot dogs, hamburgers, shrimp etc.   *


----------



## pacanis (Nov 9, 2008)

I've used a twenty buck cheapo at tailgate parties and it worked great. No fussing with charcoal and what to do with the charcoal when you were done, heats fast, enough room for four people if you aren't grilling the whole meal... And it's so cheap, who would want to steal it?
Those Qs are nice grills though if you want to get serious.


----------

